# ship mates from mv aranda



## IAN MORROW

I am looking for some old shipmates who sailed with me on the Shaw Saville ship mv Aranda. They are John Leggett ( from Shepherds Bush ) and Tony Cripps ( from Leeds ).
It would be great to hear from them or any one else who remembers me from then.

Ian(==D)


----------



## STANLEY GREENING

Hi Ian,
I did half a trip on the MV ARANDA in 69 (jumped ship in Sydney) wondering what year you were on her? Stan Greening


----------



## IAN MORROW

Hi Stan. I sailed on the Aranda twice in 69 and once again in 70. Seem to vaigly remember something about someone jumping ship but wasnt sure when it was. Why did you jump ship and what did you do afterwards ? Ian


----------



## STANLEY GREENING

Hi Ian,
I joined ARANDA on the 7/11/69 at Victoria Docks as QH. (step up from AB) First port was Hamilton Bermuda where I went ashore and met a female passenger, (blonde) she would sneek down into our accomodation during the trip untill she left in Sydney.
After that we did a Xmas and New Years cruise, then picked up passengers in New Zealand, then back to Sydney to pick up more passengers for the trip home.
It was then that I jumped ship, 24/Jan/70 as we decided to get married. (it lasted 19 years). 
I worked for a textile company for five months, in Sydney, then moved to Toronto, Canada.
I got into the Cable TV business, (installing) then went to college and got a diploma in Electronics, worked for a company repairing Inertial Navigation Systems for aircraft then retired in 2005.
I sold my house in Toronto and moved to Hope BC. (better weather, and a lot cheaper).
Used to love the parties on the ARANDA, the host would put a notice on his door and if you attended you would put your name on it, then he would take the list of names down to the bar, fill a couple of buckets with beer, come back to the cabin and set them on the floor, where you dipped your pint mug in and drank. 
When the party was over the bill was divided by the names on the list.
Does that ring a bell Ian? What was your rating?
Trying to think back my cabin mate was an older guy called Con, ( guess that was for Conrad) think he worked on the bridge also, can you recall? Now I may have this mixed up with another ship but I'm sure a guy fell down the hatch in New Zealand that trip. (paralised his spine)
If you remember anything let me know as it might pop-up in my mind.
Regards Stan
PS I have a great pic of beautiful Hope BC you can see it at www.hopebc.com


----------



## adrianvare

Was on Aranda , run Crown & Anchor in the little crew bar on the KIWI coast


----------



## normanclark

hi Adrian. We sailed on the Port New Plymouth in 1967. Did the Aussie coast and alot of boxing. Abbo Mitzie was the captains tiger. i was the officers steward Danny Satchworth was the second steward. Remember Kings Cross in Sydney. Two lovely girls Mine was Patti Thornton. WE went to your sisters in Capetown or just outside. Like to hear from you mate. New member Norman or Normie


----------



## BishopBoy

IAN MORROW said:


> I am looking for some old shipmates who sailed with me on the Shaw Saville ship mv Aranda. They are John Leggett ( from Shepherds Bush ) and Tony Cripps ( from Leeds ).
> It would be great to hear from them or any one else who remembers me from then.
> 
> Ian(==D)


my name is john brown i sailed on the Aranda 69/70 i was a utilty steward and worked helping butchers in galley Ron mallows was butcher and chef was called Ted i think, Keith ? from southend was butcher also he sailed on it when it was royal mail lines, cant say i remember your name, i am a geordie, its always good to try n remember ship mates great memories,Good luck


----------



## AndyGoldstein

*Missing Veg*



adrianvare said:


> Was on Aranda , run Crown & Anchor in the little crew bar on the KIWI coast


Hi Adrian I had the waiter's station next to you on Aranda
( Camp waiter big hair) I lost the M from my name. I can remember your Crown and Anchor, holding the cash for you.
still never worked out why we had to get up the burma road as fast as we did. hope you are well and happy. Andy


----------



## greg mellor

*Aranda*

I did three trips on the Aranda around 69, topsider Bamboo bar and lounge, captain was Hammond, chief steward a Belgian Massanoff head barman Billy Rep, was a good ship pity they didn't last too long.


----------



## yogi t

I was on the Northern Star April 64 -April 65 and Massonoff was 2nd steward in those days I believe

Regards
John T


----------



## greg mellor

Think we were all on Aranda the same time Massanoff chief steward Hammond captain, Billy Repp head barman, Hammond went to the Ocean Monarch and I sailed with him there, decent guy got romantically involved with one of the passengers, as we do and got into a bit of strife about it. Liked the Aranda thought it was one of the better ships I sailed on...Greg


----------



## adrianvare

Norman , how ya doing. I remember 2 lovely girls from sidney, didnt they fly down to melbourne to see us, that was near sea point where my sister lived. I think mine came on the aranda to see me in sidney...Im on facebook....get yerself on there and we can have a good old chat


----------



## adrianvare

normanclark said:


> hi Adrian. We sailed on the Port New Plymouth in 1967. Did the Aussie coast and alot of boxing. Abbo Mitzie was the captains tiger. i was the officers steward Danny Satchworth was the second steward. Remember Kings Cross in Sydney. Two lovely girls Mine was Patti Thornton. WE went to your sisters in Capetown or just outside. Like to hear from you mate. New member Norman or Normie


Remember them well....get on facebook Norman, Didnt they fly up to melbourne to see us


----------



## adrianvare

normanclark said:


> hi Adrian. We sailed on the Port New Plymouth in 1967. Did the Aussie coast and alot of boxing. Abbo Mitzie was the captains tiger. i was the officers steward Danny Satchworth was the second steward. Remember Kings Cross in Sydney. Two lovely girls Mine was Patti Thornton. WE went to your sisters in Capetown or just outside. Like to hear from you mate. New member Norman or Normie


What was my girls name , lol [email protected]


----------



## adrianvare

AndyGoldstein said:


> Hi Adrian I had the waiter's station next to you on Aranda
> ( Camp waiter big hair) I lost the M from my name. I can remember your Crown and Anchor, holding the cash for you.
> still never worked out why we had to get up the burma road as fast as we did. hope you are well and happy. Andy


do you remember a top sider called Clio mandy,I only left the sea last year


----------



## greg mellor

*Aranda*

Think I remember you Andy, Mitzie Maine was a friend of yours, ended up on the Northern Star.


----------



## tony cripps52

AndyGoldstein said:


> Hi Adrian I had the waiter's station next to you on Aranda
> ( Camp waiter big hair) I lost the M from my name. I can remember your Crown and Anchor, holding the cash for you.
> still never worked out why we had to get up the burma road as fast as we did. hope you are well and happy. Andy


Hi Andy,
I remember you and the high leg kicks that you did , we also shared a cabin together. I remember Ray who lived in Saxton gardens, Leeds(Thumb)


----------



## AndyGoldstein

greg mellor said:


> Think I remember you Andy, Mitzie Maine was a friend of yours, ended up on the Northern Star.


Hi Greg , If you remember the name Mitzie Main you must also remember Miss Gamble ( Denise ). Tony Spurrett, ( ships writer). 
Paul brace ( Steward ) Bella Smith (head waiter forwd dining room)
The Screeming Skull was the nick name for the head waiter in the aft cant remember his real name . and Pat Howser ( Chief baker ).
I look back at my time on Aranda with very fond memories. 
I did six trips on Aranda. I came out a screaming "Queen" at the age of seventeen, lasted two voage's before Massenfoff decided cant have a boy rating camping it up so much , so I was banished to the sugar boats untill I became a rating and back to Aranda I went for more camp then Northern Star and Ocean Mainiac. Been camping it ever since. Sorry have to go lay down now gone all De Javu. Hey it could have been that last cigarett I had. Bon Voage


----------



## RamonWallace

Hi you can start your shipment with kestrel . A very good solution for shipment.


----------



## AndyGoldstein

*Sounds of the 60s*



tony cripps52 said:


> Hi Andy,
> I remember you and the high leg kicks that you did , we also shared a cabin together. I remember Ray who lived in Saxton gardens, Leeds(Thumb)


Hi Tony I remember you well, i remember you let me use your record player "to entertain", 
Knights in White Satin and Under the board walk the two record that i remember you had. Thanks(Hippy)


----------



## adrianvare

AndyGoldstein said:


> Hi Adrian I had the waiter's station next to you on Aranda
> ( Camp waiter big hair) I lost the M from my name. I can remember your Crown and Anchor, holding the cash for you.
> still never worked out why we had to get up the burma road as fast as we did. hope you are well and happy. Andy


where you live andy, you on facebook


----------



## tony cripps52

AndyGoldstein said:


> Hi Greg , If you remember the name Mitzie Main you must also remember Miss Gamble ( Denise ). Tony Spurrett, ( ships writer).
> Paul brace ( Steward ) Bella Smith (head waiter forwd dining room)
> The Screeming Skull was the nick name for the head waiter in the aft cant remember his real name . and Pat Howser ( Chief baker ).
> I look back at my time on Aranda with very fond memories.
> I did six trips on Aranda. I came out a screaming "Queen" at the age of seventeen, lasted two voage's before Massenfoff decided cant have a boy rating camping it up so much , so I was banished to the sugar boats untill I became a rating and back to Aranda I went for more camp then Northern Star and Ocean Mainiac. Been camping it ever since. Sorry have to go lay down now gone all De Javu. Hey it could have been that last cigarett I had. Bon Voage


Hi Andy,
Just revisiting this site , saw a few names in your posts that I remember.
The screaming skull for one, Tony Spurret and Greg Nellore. Not too good at remembering a lot of the names you have mentioned. Was Denise the captain's steward


----------

